# 674 IH clutch not working properly



## Rwurzl (Jul 18, 2016)

New to this and tractors so hopefully someone can help me out here.

I have a 674 IH that I was driving yesterday and heard something snap as I bounced pretty good on a rock. The tractor kept moving just fine and the clutch does not slip but when I push the clutch down nothing happens. I looked at the linkage and rod going into the clutch and all seems to be working. Is there something in the linkage on the inside of the tractor that could have let go? The only way I can get the tractor to move is to start it in 1st gear and put along back up to the house. Any help is much appreciated!

I don't have a service manual and know I need one.

THanks in advance!


----------



## Rwurzl (Jul 18, 2016)

When I push the clutch down and nothing happens I mean the tractor just keeps going. The clutch does not disengage.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Rwurzl,

Welcome to the tractor forum. 

See parts description on attached diagram. On Ford tractors, there is bolt that attaches the throwout bearing fork to the clutch shaft. Suspect that your IH has the same thing. Is there an inspection plate that you can remove to check this out?


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

remove the cover on the bottom of the bell housing and see if the throw out bearing burnt threw the fingers of the pressure plate or if the bearing came apart. if so you will have to split the tractor to repair..... good luck


----------

